
Unorthodox Hiring: Startup Needs a Developer Partner - sitiinco
Hi HN community!<p>I&#x27;m in a little bit of a pickle... or maybe an opportunity juncture, and I&#x27;m hoping the interwebs community via Hacker News may be able to give me some ideas.<p>I&#x27;m at a semi-dead end job working hours I hate and working on projects I&#x27;m not passionate about (I work as a Purchasing &amp; Logistics Engineer at a multi-disciplinary Engineering and Construction Management firm). A little over 6 months ago two of my co-workers and I started meeting at lunch as kind of a think tank to stir our respective creative juices - all of us work in finance&#x2F;purchasing but one of us has a background in marketing and graphic design&#x2F;front-end development, another one of us has killer internal sales and people skills, while my background is in organizational management and operations.<p>Long story short, from our meetings we discovered an incredible nugget of possibility in a need in the event industry and we&#x27;ve been hard at work leveraging contacts in that industry to see if our idea is viable and even a real need. It is. WE&#x27;RE READY TO START BACKEND DEVELOPMENT. Here&#x27;s the catch, we can&#x27;t hire anyone. But we&#x27;re really wanting a fourth partner to buy into the vision and be excited about solving complex problems with us by leading the charge in developing our idea. What are some ways we can even begin meeting with developers to see if someone would be interested?<p>Hoping we can toss around some ideas! Thanks!
- Bryan
======
peter_retief
I could hack something quickly in django, thinking raspberrypi 3 and camera,
QR code for identification. I dont have a huge amount of time but i like to
help where I can (I will define what sort of time I can give) I dont need any
guarantees of equity or money

~~~
peter_retief
I was a bit hasty in offering my non existent time

~~~
sitiinco
It's okay! I appreciate your eagerness and willingness to help though!

------
DrScump
Isn't the first problem to solve determining whether there _is_ a real
need/market?

~~~
sitiinco
Well we've done several surveys, and are in discussion with 3 of the most
popular venues in the Denver Metro area, of course we can't have 100%
definitive facts that the venture has staying power, but most of the survey
respondents (who are management level employees of the venues) expressed
interest and the 3 venues we're in discussion with about being launchpad
customers were interested in partnering. So that's where we're at with that!
:)

------
PaulHoule
Offering some real money would help for starters.

~~~
sitiinco
Well clearly, but that's the hiccup to begin with. I suppose then the
conversation to be led out of your comment would be whether or not the best
thing for us is then to first find some capital... hmmm

